# Whey Protien



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I read a short note about coating your feed with flaxseed oil and adding whey protien. Do any of you have any experience doing this. I've seen whey protien for humans in the health food store, is this what you use and if so how much?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah the healthfood store body builder stuff is what some use. Should be safe as long as you don't buy chocolate. I would buy whatever you can find on sale. Maybe even the muscle milk powder from Costco. 

I have read about this too. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think the use of protein is needed because pigeon feed is high in protein as it is. A better alternative is creatine. You'll find that creatine is a very potent suppliment. May very well be the best of the legal stuff.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Xueoo said:


> I don't think the use of protein is needed because pigeon feed is high in protein as it is. A better alternative is creatine. You'll find that creatine is a very potent suppliment. May very well be the best of the legal stuff.


I would hesitate with creatine...you need lots and lots of water with creatine to avoid kidney problems...as people we can make ourselves drink because we know we have to due to the supplement...as pigeons they have no idea and if not thirsty they aren't going to drink which MAY lead to problems.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd just like to try giving my breeders something extra when they start feeding babies that will give those babies the best start.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I've used both in the past and haven't seen much difference in performance effects. I may try it again this year, with some changes.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I never tried it, can you use olive oil instead.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

You can use olive, cooking, or flaxseed. Just something to give the seeds a sticky surface for the whey protein or creatine or other enhancers to bond onto. In today's market, there are hundreds of products that claim to give you an edge. It'll be good for other fanciers to use certain products and say yes or no, in terms of advice to other fellow fanciers.


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it is too expensive and I rather use the good whey protein myself  Anyways if you are going to try it find a natural flavor one and with the least no sugar in it.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Kal-El said:


> You can use olive, cooking, or flaxseed. Just something to give the seeds a sticky surface for the whey protein or creatine or other enhancers to bond onto. In today's market, there are hundreds of products that claim to give you an edge. It'll be good for other fanciers to use certain products and say yes or no, in terms of advice to other fellow fanciers.


Thanks for the Feed back.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Perhaps the most inexpensive route I've taken is lubricating the feed with cooking oil, adding half a scoop of why protein and giving it to the birds. For racing birds from the race, I add Gatorade to the water (10 oz. per gallon). I'll also add a capful of apple cider vinegar per gallon to the drinking water once a week during the warmer time of the year.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

When we were talking about using Whey Protien Powder there were some suggestions to avoid chocolate flavor. I happen to have some that is vanilla. Would that work or is there an unflavored variety.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

raftree3 said:


> When we were talking about using Whey Protien Powder there were some suggestions to avoid chocolate flavor. I happen to have some that is vanilla. Would that work or is there an unflavored variety.


I've used the vanilla flavor with no problems. Although some whey product have too much sugar that a pigeon does not need.


----------

